# Jar erstellen mit Build Version?



## tokitok (25. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

was ich gerne erreichen würde:
In einem "About-Dialog" soll die Version meiner Applikation angezeigt werden. Die möchte ich aber nicht selber im Code eintippen, sondern das soll irgendwie automatisch gehen.

Ich habe jetzt zum ersten mal meinen ganzen Code (privates, kleines Projekt) in ein SVN Repository eingecheckt. Kann ich von da eine "Build-Version" ziehen? 

Wie macht man das üblicherweise?

Danke & Gruß,
To


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jan 2009)

Soetwas würde man üblicherweise in eine properties Datei auslagern die dann während des Build zB mit ANT geschrieben wird.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Feb 2009)

SVN Repository? hm wenn das per http erreichbar ist, kannste das einfach auslesen lassen beim anzeigen des about Dialogs?


----------

